# Confused about my cycles- can I get pregnant with these relatively short cycles?



## mergirl (Jun 29, 2007)

My cycles have been averaging around 25 days, but there have been some longer and some shorter cycles. Are these too short to get pregnant?

January 12- 30 days
February 11- 26 days
March 9- 26 days
April 4 - 25 days
April 29 - 24 days
May 23 - 26 days
June 18 - 26 days
July 14 - 26 days
August 7 - 24 days
August 29 - 22 days
September 21 - 23 days
October 18 - 27 days
November 11 - 24 days


----------



## just_lily (Feb 29, 2008)

It all depends on when you are ovulating.

What matter is your luteal phase - the period of time after you ovulate but before the start of your period. A "normal" phase is 14 days long, and anything less than 10 can give you problems (although some docs say 12 is a problem, and others aren't concerned unless it is 7 or 8).

So if you are ovulating early in your cycle, short cycles are ok. But if you are ovulating later it could be an issue.

I have a 26 day cycle and usually O on day 17... so a 9 day LP. We have been having trouble conceiving because of it.

Have you tried charting to track when you are ovulating?


----------

